# FR: object pronoun that corresponds to subject "on"



## asimovfan01

"On" is the French subject roughly translating to "one," or "people."  Is there any object equivalent?  For example, 

"On nous aide à parler."
In order to state the vice-versa relationship, can one use "on" as the object?  And does this direct object then precede the verb as a adverbial pronoun (like "nous" in the previous example)?

"Nous on aidons à parler."

Is that sentence correct?  If not, is there any way to say what I'm trying to say?

*Moderator note:* multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## catver

Nous on aidons à parler 

What is your actual sentence?


----------



## Suehil

I think here it would have to be either 'nous aidons quelqu'un..' or 'nous aidons les gens...


----------



## Voiles

Bonjour,

Y a-t-il une forme objet indirecte de "on"?  Si oui, qu'est-ce que c'est?  Ma phrase est maintenant:

Nous prenons la dérivée, ce qui nous donne...

mais je préférerais remplacer "nous" par "on."

Merci d'avance!


----------



## multae gentes

1) Je crois qu'il n'est pas possible d'utiliser "on" autrement que comme sujet d'un verbe, sauf précisément en grammaire dans une phrase sur le mot "on".

Exemples: savez-vous utiliser le mot "on" ? 
Faites attention au mot "on"

2) "On" n'est pas synonyme de "nous". 
Dans l'exemple cité, remplacer "nous" par "on" rend la phrase plus générale, mais "on" ne peut être que sujet du verbe.


----------



## Katoussa

On dirait: 'on prend la dérivée, ce qui *nous *donne...' quand même.
Mais je pense que dans cette phrase-ci, l'objet direct n'est même pas indispensable:
'on prend la dérivée, ce qui donne...'

Katoussa.


----------



## geostan

I think that the pronoun _vous_ is the object equivalent of _on_.

Here are two examples I took from *Le Bon Usage*:

_On_ n’ose plus se demander si cela _vous_ plaît  
Quand _on_ se plaint de tout, il ne _vous_ arrive rien de bon.

The article explains that _nou_s may be used as well, but I've always stuck to _vous_.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Katoussa

Yes, this is exactly the way French speakers would use it 

Katoussa.


----------



## Tim~!

Est-ce que ce serait aussi le cas que l'on jette le pronom pour finir avec "Nous prenons la dérivée, ce qui donne..."?


----------



## Katoussa

Ce serait correct aussi, sachant que le pronom 'on' sert d'indéfini mais remplace 'nous' la plupart du temps à l'oral. Ici peut-être que 'on' à la place de 'nous' donnerait un sens un peu plus général pour le sujet, ce qui est probablement préférable. En effet, est-ce que l'on peut déterminer précisément 'qui compose le 'nous' ', est-ce très pertinent dans la phrase? 

Katoussa.


----------



## Tim~!

Merci, Katoussa.

Je voulais juste être certain que l'instinct qui me mène à dire quelquefois "ce qui donne" sans pronom n'est pas incorrect.  Merci de ta réponse


----------



## Voiles

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.

Oui, j'aimerais écrire une phrase plus générale parce qu'il s'agit d'une démonstration mathématique.  Cependant, il vaut peut-être mieux reformuler la phrase en disant quelque chose comme "Prenant la dérivée, on arrive à..."  En tout cas, je préfère éviter l'usage de "nous," qui me semble maladroit dans cette phrase.  Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Katoussa

A vrai dire, tout est correct, tu as le choix 
J'avoue que moi aussi je préfère éviter le 'nous' en général 

Katoussa.


----------



## trueleech

"on arrive à" est tout à fait correct, et est ce qui serait utilisé d'une façon générale pour une démonstration mathématique.
De même, on dit "D'après le théorème de [X], on a :".


----------



## Wyn

Bonsoir

[…]

The COD (direct object) is « vous »
« Dès qu’on entre dans un sauna, le chaleur VOUS engourdit. » ( NOT nous)
When one enters a sauna, the heat numbs one. ( not usually said in English)
In more familiar French (la langue courante) « on » is often used instead of « nous »
Quand partons-nous ? ( langue soutenue) When are we leaving
Quand est-ce qu’on part ? (langue courante) – here « on" stands for « nous »
In the sentence about the sauna, if we were speaking of ourselves
Quand nous entrons dans le sauna, la chaleur nous engourdit. (langue soutenue)
When we enter the sauna, the heat numbs us.
In more familiar French one might use « on » meaning « nous » for the subject
Quand on entre dans le sauna, la chaleur nous engourdit.
I think the French prefer to use the 3rd person as being les cumbersom?
But « on » here does NOT mean « man in general » it means « we »
Wyn


----------



## Tazzler

J'ai aussi appris qu'on employerait _vous_ en tant qu'un objet général.


----------



## Katoussa

Oui tout à fait, ou 'tu' aussi, mais beaucoup moins souvent que les Anglophones n'emploient 'you'  C'est pour ça qu'il faut se méfier de la traduction littéral.
Et comme c'est moins courant, cela peut porter à confusion dans une conversation, où la personne à qui l'on parle ne saura pas si ça lui ait adressé personnellement où si le locuteur parle d'une généralité (ce qui m'est déjà arrivé  )

Katoussa.


----------



## rooster99

Quand c'est le sujet de la phrase, on utilise, par exemple, 'me' au lieu de 'je', 'le' au lieu d' 'il', etc. Mais quel est le pronom objet direct d' 'on'? J'ai cherché sur l'internet mais la meilleure réponse que j'ai trouvé est qu'il n'y en a pas. Mais si c'est le cas, comment dit-on, par exemple:

If you donate to charity, they will thank you. 

Le 'you' dans cette phrase est le 'you' général (si c'était le sujet de la phrase, on le traduirait avec 'on'). 
Donc comment dit-on ça en français. Est-ce que c'est possible ou doit-on changer le structure ?


----------



## Pauline Meryle

Une possibilité est d'employer une tournure passive : "on est/sera remercié."


----------



## rooster99

Ok, thanks, so it is necessary to change the structure. I suppose the passive would be a possibility but I thought this was quite a formal structure in French and not used as much as in English. Is it the only possibility?


----------



## catver

rooster99 said:


> I suppose the passive would be a possibility but I thought this was quite a formal structure in French and not used as much as in English.


But your sentence looks quite formal too, or isn't it? In any case, I agree with Pauline GFG here, and I would also use the passive, but I wouldn't use "on".
" Si vous faites un don à une oeuvre caritative, vous en serez remercié(s)"
or (but the meaning is slightly different here, more general, more like "whenever", just so that you can see the object pronoun in French.)
"Quand on fait un don à une oeuvre caritative, ils vous en remercient"


----------



## Maître Capello

I would personally stick to the English sentence and use _vous_ with the verb in the active voice:

_Si *vous* faites un don à une œuvre caritative, ils *vous* remercieront._


----------

